# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πρώτο ζευγάρωμα, απορίες & παρατηρήσεις

## chosen

Φτιάξαμε φωλίτσα, η κανάρα όμως δείχνει πως ψάχνει ακόμα για νήμα και γω έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχω δώσει πολύ :Confused0006: . Να δώσω κι άλλο;
Το αρσενικό ελέγχει συχνά τη φωλιά και ακολουθά σχεδόν παντού την θηλυκιά.
Είναι όμως και πολύ άτακτο! Την πρώτη μέρα της ετοιμασίας πήγε και σχεδόν την αναποδογύρησε :: . Η κανάρα εκείνη τη στιγμή μάζευε νήμα και μόλις είδε τη φωλιά γυρισμένη, κοντοστάθηκε και έριξε το νήμα που κρατούσε. Πήγα αμέσως και την έφτιαξα.
Είναι τρελό πειραχτήρι, το τσακώσα σήμερα να τραβάει νήμα από τη φωλίτσα, να το πηγαίνει στη θηλυκιά και αυτή να τρέχει να το στρώσει ξανά.
Το βάτεμα έχει ξεκινήσει από την Τετάρτη. Χτες ήταν πολύ συχνό, σχεδόν όλες τις ώρες  :Jumping0045: .
Περιμένω με μεγάλη ανυπομονησία το πρώτο αυγουλάκι.

----------


## mitsman

Η φωλια ειναι ετοιμη???? δειχνει αρσενικο πολυ πυρωμενο αυτο που μας περιγραφεις... να προσεχεις να  μην σπασει τα αυγα!!!

----------


## chosen

Θα βγάλω φωτογραφία σε λίγο, να μου πείτε. Έχει πολύ νήμα η φωλιά...

----------


## mitsman

αν εχει τοτε μην της δωσει αλλο!!!! αλλα περιμενουμε και φωτο!

----------


## chosen

και στις δύο φωτογραφίες είναι το πίσω μέρος της φωλιάς

----------


## jk21

τα αρσενικα οταν βγαζουν σε μη τελειωμενη φωλια νημα ,ειναι μεσα στο παιχνιδι του ζευγαρωματος σαν ενδειξη οτι αυτα κανουν κουμαντο στο ζευγαρι .αν το κανει οταν η θηλυκια κανει αυγα ,τοτε ειναι προβλημα .η θηλυκια μαλλον θελει λιγο βαμβακι για να βαλει στον πατο της φωλιας σαν τελειωμα .χορηγησε λιγο το οποιο θα εχεις  << ξυσει >>  λιγο να ειναι αφρατο .ολα θα πανε καλα !

----------


## chosen

Πήρε το βαμβάκι, το πήγε στο νερό και μετά στην αβγοθήκη για να το φάει. Το πήρα πίσω. Να ξαναβάλω ή να δοκιμάσω να το βάλω εγώ στον πάτο της φωλιάς;

----------


## chosen

άκουσα το πουλάκι μου σαν να βογκάει σιγανόφωνα, κάθεται στη φωλιά...φοβάμαι να πάω κοντά...
έξω είναι τώρα...τίποτα, λάθος συναγερμός

----------


## petra

το πουλακι τιτιβιζη οταν καθεται στη φωλια απο χαρα γιατη φωλια του!!!!

----------


## jk21

στην φωλια δεν βαζεις χερι καθολου ! αν θες ξαναδοκιμασε με λιγο ακομα στα καγκελα .αν το πεταξουνε και αυτο βαλε και αλλο απο το κανονικο υλικο

----------


## chosen

Πήγε και τράβηξε φτερό από το αρσενικό και το 'βαλε στη φωλιά. Έβαλα τώρα το βαμβάκι στα καγκελάκια και το 'βαλε στο πάτο της φωλίτσας  :Happy:

----------


## chosen

Πριν από λίγο το ζευγαράκι είχε και το πρώτο τους τσακωμό! Ο σκανδαλιάρης πήγε και πήρε λίγο από το βαμβάκι και έγινε το έλα να δεις  :Fighting0074: 
Τώρα η μπουμπούκα μου κάθεται στη φωλίτσα και το πειραχτήρι κάθεται στην απέναντι γωνιά.

----------


## jk21

παιχνιδι για το ποιος θα εχει το πανω χερι ... δωσε λιγο επιπλεον βαμβακι να υπαρχει γιατι μπορει να μην της αρκει και να τον ξεπουπουλιασει.οχι πολυ ,λιγο .αν το βαλει και αυτο τοτε βλεπουμε

----------


## chosen

Είχαμε κάτι ψιλοτσακωμούς, για να σταματήσουν έφερα τη ζευγαρώστρα στο δωμάτιο μου και ηρέμησαν. Μέχρι να πάω να βάλω νερό, πήγε το τσακάλι κι έβγαλε το βαμβάκι  ::  . Πήγαινε πέρα δώθε μ' αυτό στο ράμφος του @!#$%^&*(

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Λάθος!!!!
Πήγαινε την ζευγαρώστρα εκεί που την είχες και μην της αλλάζεις θέση. 
Στρεσάρεις τα πουλιά και μπορεί η κανάρα να παρατήσει  την φωλιά.
Άστα να "τσακώνονται" και  ας χαλάει ο αρσενικός την φωλιά, μέσα στο παιχνίδι του ζευγαρώματος είναι και αυτό.

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ειναι βασικο κατα την αναπαραγωγη να μην μετακινουμε το κλουβι με τιποτα .εισαι τυχερος που δεν εχουν ηδη αυγα ή μικρα .μπορει και να τα παρατουσαν .αστα να κανουν οτι θελουν ! ακομη και να χαλασουν ολη τη φωλια .οταν θα εχουν αυγα τοτε μας νοιαζει αν ειναι βατεμενα μην πανε χαμενα .τωρα αστα ελευθερα!

----------


## chosen

Είμαι ψιλο απογοητευμένος. Τα έχω βάλει στην αρχική τους θέση από κείνη τη στιγμή. 
Της έκανε καντάδα και την πλησίαζε και αυτή τον απέφευγε  :sad: . 
Θα δείξει το πρωί ... αν και φοβάμαι ότι τους έκανα χαλάστρα.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Άφησε τα και αυτά ξέρουν τι να κάνουν.
Εσύ φρόντιζε να έχουν τροφή, φρέσκο νεράκι και όταν είναι έτοιμα να ζευγαρώσουν θα το κάνουν. :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ αν για αυτα η αναπαραγωγη ειναι νοημα ζωης μεσα στο κλουβι ,για μας πρεπει να ειναι χαρα και οχι  αγχος .χαλαρωσε ,και διακριτικα ζησε καθε μερα την οποια εξελιξη ! η δικια σου ευθυνη ειναι να τα εχεις καθαρα ,με επαρκεια τροφης και ολα θα πανε καλα .αλλα και οτι δεν παει τωρα ,θα παει στο μελλον .αν και πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα !

----------


## chosen

Για δύο ώρες ήταν στη φωλίτσα και το αρσενικό ήταν ήσυχο στα απέναντι κλαδάκια και άλλοτε στο πάτωμα.
Η μπουμπούκα μου τιτίβιζε από χαρά.
Πριν από λίγο σηκώθηκε για να φάει και να πιεί νερό, έκανε πρώτα μια περίεργη κουτσουλιά (μεγάλη) ...
Έχουμε το πρώτο μας αβγουλάκι :Happy0045:

----------


## jk21

Σου τα λεγα οτι συντομα θα ερθουν και τα αυγα ! μην ανησυχεις για την κουτσουλια .ειναι συνηθισμενο οταν ειναι να βγαλουν αυγο αλλα και κατα τη διαρκεια του κλωσσηματος .βγαινουν πιο αραια απο τη φωλια ,οποτε αφοδευουν μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα .ειδικα η πρωτη πρωινη κουτσουλια ειναι ιδαιτερα μεγαλη!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλή αρχή!

Με το καλό και στα επόμενα..

----------


## chosen

Ευχαριστώ για όλα, είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος για τα πουλάκια μου  :Happy: .
Πρόσθεσα ένα κλαδάκι κοντά στη φωλιά για να μην έχουμε μακροβούτια...
Η ώρα του αβγού. Το έβαλα στην αβγοθηκούλα. Το βάζω έτσι με το τσόφλι; Είναι πολύ μήπως;

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

καλό είναι, όπως είναι δώσε το.

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.
Κάναμε και δεύτερο αυγουλάκι σήμερα  :Party0016: 
Μας έπιασε μια μανία με το χαρτί του πάτου, ευτυχώς είχα προλάβει και το είχα αλλάξει πριν.
Χώνει το ποδαράκι ανάμεσα από τα κάγκελα και το τραβάει πάνω (χαρτί κουζίνας). Πάω να βάλω Α4 ...

----------


## jk21

βαλε λιγο βαμβακι στα καγκελα ,το οποιο εχεις ξυσει λιγο να ειναι αφρατο.μαλλον θελει να βαλει και αλλο υλικο σαν τελειωμα στον πατο της φωλιας .προσεξε μην καλυψει με αυτο το αυγο που εχει ηδη γινει

----------


## chosen

Βαμβάκι φοβάμαι να ξαναβάλω λόγω του αρσενικού.
Η κανάρα περνά πολύ ώρα στη φωλιά. Το βράδυ όμως κοιμάται στο κλαδί!!;; ::

----------


## chosen

Καλησπέρα σας.
Από χτες (3η ημέρα) κάθεται πολύ περισσότερο στη φωλίτσα και κοιμήθηκε εκεί.
Σήμερα το πρωί κάναμε το 4ο αβγουλάκι και ριζώσαμε κυριολεκτικά μέσα στη φωλιά!
Σηκώνεται μόνο για 10 δευτερόλεπτα, τη φορά, για κακάκια, φαΐ και νερό.

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα σας.
6η ημέρα σήμερα από το πρώτο αυγό, χτες κάναμε το πέμπτο και μάλλον το τελευταίο.
Το αρσενικό σήμερα ξεκίνησε πάλι τις σκανδαλιές του!
Έχει βάλει στο μάτι το νήμα της φωλιάς. Που και που πάει και τραβάει ένα και το πετά κάτω.
Πριν από λίγο πήγε και ξέθαψε ένα πούπουλο, το οποίο δε φενόταν καν στη φωλιά, και έπεσε τρελό κυνηγητό από το θηλυκό για να το πάρει πίσω.

----------


## chosen

Καλησπέρα και Χριστός Ανέστη!
Από σήμερα η οικογένεια μεγάλωσε! Βγήκανε 2 πουλάκια και ίσως να έχουμε ακόμα άλλα 3  :Happy: .
Έχω δώσει σήμερα μισό βραστό αυγό (αβγοθήκη) και το υπόλοιπο το έχω στο ψυγείο για αύριο.
Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας, να με κατατοπίσετε για τη διατροφή από δω και πέρα πως πρέπει να είναι.
Διαθέτω τα παρακάτω:
υλικά για την απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής, μπόλικα φρέσκα αυγά και μίγμα σπόρων.

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Βασιλη!!!! Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ... να σου ζησουν..... ενα καλο μειγμα τροφης, και το βραστο αυγο που θα αλλαζεις καθημερινα ειναι μια χαρα!!!! αν θες να κανεις το κατι παραπανω μπορεις να φτιαξεις μια την ευκολη συνταγη αυγοτροφης!
καθαρο νερο καθημερινα! και ΟΛΑ καλα θα πανε!

----------


## chosen

Δε βρήκα πεταμένα τσόφλια στο πάτο του κλουβιού ...δύο φορές που κοιτάξα στη φωλιά δεν τα είδα. 
Πριν από λίγο την τσάκωσα να μασουλάει τσόφλια μέσα στη φωλιά! Φαίνεται πως τα είχε κρύψει μέσα στο νήμα  :Anim 63: 
Την αφήνω όπως έχει ή πρέπει να της τα πάρω (τα τσόφλια);

----------


## mitsman

Να της τα αφησεις μωρε... δεν πειραζει!!!!!!

----------


## chosen

Πριν από λίγο βγήκε ακόμα ένα χνουδωτό  :Happy:  , είναι το τέρμα δεξιά, που φένονται τα κλειστά ματάκια του  :: 

αγκαλιά το ένα με τ' άλλο, σαν μια γλυκιά χνουδωτή μπαλίτσα.

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησει και αυτο Βασιλη!!!!! πολυ ομορφα πραγματα.... ωραια!!!

----------


## chosen

Καλησπέρα σας.
Έχω τέσσερα χνουδωτά μωρουλίνια και μέρα με τη μέρα που τα παρακολουθώ, βλέπω έκπληκτος την ανάπτυξη τους. 
Το πέμπτο (5 Απριλίου), χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος για την αρίθμηση, δεν εκκολάφτηκει και σκέφτομαι πως πρέπει να το αφαιρέσω από τη φωλιά.( :winky: 
Σήμερα παρατήρησα πως δύο από τα μικρά βγάζουν συχνά το κεφαλάκι τους έξω, ακόμα και τη στιγμή που κάθεται η κανάρα πάνω τους.
Κάποιες ερωτησούλες τώρα,
πότε και πως βγάζετε τα μωράκια από τη φωλιά για να τη καθαρίσετε ;
πότε μπορώ να βγάλω το νήμα από τη φωλιά και να την αφήσω με τη τσόχα;
Αυτά για την ώρα

----------


## jk21

το αυγο αστο για λιγες μερες ακομα μεσα .στη φωλια οτι επεμβαση θα κανεις ασε να περασει το 8ημερο που συνηθως σταματα να τα ζεσταινει η μανα

----------


## panos70

Να σου ζησει Βασιλη το μικρο και τα αλλα που θα βγουνε

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα,
σήμερα πρόσεξα ότι η κανάρα δε κάθεται στη φωλιά όπως κάθοταν τις προηγούμενες ημέρες και έτσι πήρα την απόφαση να βάλω "χέρι" στη φωλιά!
Με το που τα ακούμπησα πάνω στο χαρτί, κινήθηκαν όλα το ένα προς το άλλο.
Το τελευταίο πουλάκι που βγήκε, ο βενιαμίν (πρώτη φώτο το κάτω κάτω) είναι σχετικά λίγο πίσω σε ανάπτυξη σε σχέση με τα αδερφάκια του.
Ευτυχώς, όσες φορές έχω κοιτάξει ο πρόλοβός του είναι πάντα γεμάτος.
  
Η φωλιά ήταν σχετικά καθαρή, μόνο στο πάτο βρήκα και αφαίρεσα λίγο νήμα με ξεραμένα κακάκια.
Το πέμπτο αυγουλάκι είχε και αυτό μέσα πουλάκι. Το αυγό όπως φένεται στην εικόνα είχε ρωγμή, και έτσι δε τα κατάφερε  :sad: .

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι προσπαθησε να βγει αλλα δεν τα καταφερε .ειτε σκληρο κελυφος ειτε απλα φυσικη επιλογη .τα πιο αδυναμα σαν οργανισμοι δεν τα καταφερνουν 

οσο βλεπεις προλοβους με φαγητο μην ενοχλεις καθολου .με καλο καιρο οι θηλυκες σουλατσαρουν περισσοτερο .μετα την 8η σχεδον μερα ειναι σχεδον διαρκως εκτος .

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα σας.
Σήμερα τσάκωσα τους γονείς να ερωτοτροπούν! Είναι κάτι φυσικό, όμως εγώ δε θέλω 2η γέννα. Δε θέλω να περάσει η μπουμπούκα μου πάλι τα ίδια και σε τόσο γρήγορο χρονικό διάστημα.
Έβαλα δεύτερη φωλιά που είχα καβάτζα, εξωτερική, στην απέναντι μεριά, με λίγο νήμα μέσα της. Πήρε το νήμα και το άφησε στα πλάγια της πρώτης φωλιάς, δίπλα από τα παιδάκια της.
Η πρώτη μου σκέψη με βάση αυτά που έχω διαβάσει εδώ στο φόρουμ, και είμαι πολύ ευγνώμων, είναι να πάρω μια εσωτερική φωλιά, να τη τοποθετήσω κοντά στη πρώτη και να μεταφέρω εκεί τα μικρά.
Η ζευγαρώστρα είναι μονή (δεν ήξερες, δε ρώταγες; ) και αρχίζω σιγά σιγά να βλέπω τα μειονεκτήματα της...
Ωχ είναι Κυριακή σήμερα  :sad:

----------


## small676

Φίλε Βασίλη τα πουλιά δεν έχουν την ίδια σκέψη με εμάς. Ξεκίνησαν τον κύκλο της αναπαραγωγής και το μόνο που θέλουν είναι να συνεχίσουν. Αν θέλεις μπορείς λίγο να τα καθυστερήσεις, δεν μπορείς όμως να τα σταματήσεις και να τα ξαναρχίσεις όποτε εσύ θέλεις. Και σε μικρό χώρο μια χαρά είναι . Αφησε τα να απολαύσουν τα καλέσματα της φύσης, μπορεί να ταλαιπωριούνται αλλά κατά βάθος το απολαμβάνουν.

----------


## chosen

:: Μπορώ να μετακινήσω τη φωλιά με τα μικρά στην απένταντι θέση;

----------


## chosen

Να μη βάλω το νήμα μέχρι τη Δευτέρα που θα πάρω την εσωτερική λες;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

επειδη δεν εχεις εσωτερικη (ειμαστε ετοιμοι για αυτα βρε βασιλη .. ) βαλε αμεσα νημα για να μην μαδησουν τα μικρα και παθεις οτι επαθα εγω (δασκαλε που διδασκες και νομους δεν εκρατεις ... ) σε ενα ζευγαρι .μπορει να το κανουν και εντος φωλιας και να μην το παρεις χαμπαρι .ας φτιαξουν σημερα και την παλια .αρκει να μην μαδησουν τα μικρα .τωρα απο αυριο την διαδικασια την ξερεις .την ανεφερες .μαλιστα βγαλε οτι νημα νεο βαλουνε στην παλια ωστε να μην κουρνιασει εκει η θηλυκια .τωρα για το σταματημα της αναπαραγωγης καταμεσις της ανοιξης και με τον ηλιο και την θερμοκρασια σε ανοδο ... χλωμο .αντε να τα γεννησει ,να τα κλωσσησει και να της τα παρεις .σε λιγες εβδομαδες και μεχρι την πτεροροια ανα 20 -30 μερες θα σπερνει ασπορα λιγα ή πολλα ακομη και να παρεις απο κοντα τον αρσενικο 

για μενα βαλε και αλλη γεννα .αν δεν εχει χωρο για τα μικρα ,σκεψου που μπορεις να τα χαρισεις

----------


## chosen

Πως τη πάτησα έτσι o λαλάκας, ενώ διάβαζα τόσα ποστ με τέτοια θέματα...
Από προχτές έχω βγάλει το παλιό νήμα της φωλιάς για λόγους υγιεινής, καθαριότητας και για να είναι τα πουλάκια πιο άνετα.
Είναι εκπληκτική η ανάπτυξη τους
----27/04/2012 ----29/04/2012----

----------


## mitsman

Οσο ζεις μαθαινεις..... να τα χαιρεσαι,.... ειναι τελεια!!! πανεμορφα!!!!

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα σας
καθαρίσαμε, μεταφέραμε, τοποθετήσαμε ... (δε τα πάω καλά με τα λόγια)
Ακολουθούν μερικές φωτογραφίες.
Περιμένω τις απόψεις - προτάσεις σας για τυχόν αλλάγές που χρειάζονται να γίνουν

----------


## mitsman

Ολα μια χαρα!!!! μπραβο... καθαρα και περιποιημενα κιολας!!! τελεια!

----------


## panos70

Να χαιρεσαι τα καναρινακια σου Βασιλη,ωραια και νοικοκυρεμενα

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## chosen

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα.
Από χτες έχω παρατηρήσει τα εξής
Η κανάρα είναι πυρωμένη, σχίζει χαρτάκια και καλεί συχνά για βάτεμα.
Αραιά παίρνει νήμα και το αφήνει στην εσωτερική φωλιά, εκεί που βρίσκονται τα μικρά.
Ο αρσενικός κάποιες φορές παραφυλά για να γευματίσει φρέσκια ακαθαρσία των μικρών. Σε επικοινωνία με τον Δημήτρη (*mitsman*) αυτό δείχνει έλειψη κάποιας βιταμίνης.
Σήμερα είδα τη κανάρα να προσπαθεί διακριτικά να τραβήξει πούπουλο του αρσενικού. Παρατήρησα πως το έκανε και σε ένα από τα μικρά της, και νομίζω πως το έφαγε!

----------


## chosen

Τα πούπουλα που καμιά φορά τραβά από τα μικρά είναι σε μήκος ~3 χιλιοστά και δε φαίνεται να ενοχλούνται  ::

----------


## ninos

εαν τρώνε τις κουτσουλιές, μπορεί να είναι και θέμα έλληψης ασβεστίου. Αλλά κυρίως η θηλύκια το έχει ανάγκη τώρα, όχι τόσο ο αρσενικός

----------


## mitsman

Δωσε οσο νημα θέλουν και μικρα μικρα κομματακια βαμβακι.... οχι πολλα... 5-6 κομματακια μικρα και αφρατα... θελει να βαλει κατι μαλακο στο κεντρο της φωλιας!!!

----------


## jk21

παιζει και αυτο με την ελλειψη καποιου θρεπτικου στοιχειου αλλα πολλοι γονεις το κανουν ,τις πρωτες ομως μερες των νεοσσων , για να καθαρισουν τη φωλια .τωρα ειναι λιγο προχωρημενες οι μερες και οι νεοσσοι ετσι κι αλλιως βγαζουν τον ποπο και κουτσουλανε εκτος ...

για τα φτερα των μικρων αν κανεις οτι σου ειπε ο Δημητρης ,πιστευω θα ηρεμησει .ριξε ομως λιγο υλικο στην φωλια την εξωτερικη ,να την σπρωξεις να φτιαξει εκεινη .η εξωτερικη ειναι σκετη ή εχεις βαλει τσοχα μεσα; αν οχι και εχεις βαλε

----------


## johnrider

για καλο και για κακό βάλε και αλλου είδους νήματος μαζί με αυτό που βάζεις.
καλά κάνω εγώ και βγάζω τον αρσενικό.ούτε μαδήματα ούτε να θέλει να φτιάξει νέα φωλια αφοσιωμένη στο μεγάλωμα τον μικρών.

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα,
έχω μέσα τη "πέτρα" από τριμμένα όστρακα (ασβέστιο & φώσφορο) και το αυγό με το τσόφλι που τους δίνω κάθε μέρα. Περιμένω να ανοίξουν τα μαγαζιά για να πάρω βιταμίνες.
Βαμβάκι έδωσα λίγο χτες και έπαιζε με αυτό.
Τσόχα έχω βάλει και στις δύο φωλιές, έχω βάλει και λίγο νήμα στην εξωτερική. 
Παρατήρησα το εξής, όταν παίρνει νήμα περνάει κοντά από τα μικρά, εκείνα ξεσηκώνονται και αυτή το πετά κάτω ή το αφήνει σε αυτά και τρέχει για το φαΐ!!!
Γιάννη δεν ήθελα να τους στερήσω τον αρσενικό, βλέπω ότι παίρνει πολύ χαρά και αυτός όταν ταΐζει!

----------


## chosen

Χθεσινές ...

----------


## johnrider

τελικά σε εμενα σήμερα η καναρά με τα 5 μικρά την έπιασε τρελα για να φτιάξει 2 φωλια αφαίρεσε την παλιά και έβαλα νέα. τα μικρά είναι εκτος φωλιάς έβαλα νήμα και μέσα σε μια ώρα έχει φτιάξει την μιση και ταΐζει τα μικρά και ξεκίνησε να τρώει σουπιοκοκαλο.  περνώ πίσω το παραπάνω που σου έγραψα γιατί με τρώει  η αγωνια εάν θα κλώθει άσπορα και παράλληλα θα ταΐζει. στο έγραψα αυτό γιατί στην προηγουμενη καναρά με μικρά δεν παρατηρήθηκε να θέλει να φτιάξει φωλια τα τάιζε έως τις 33 μέρες.

----------


## chosen

Καλησπέρα σας,
έχω νέα να σας πω.
Το ένα μωράκι ξεπηδά στο κλαδάκι, πηδά κάτω στον πάτο και ανεβαίνει πάνω στο πράσινο πλαστικό που έχω το νήμα.
Πριν από λίγο πέταξε και γατζώθηκε πάνω στον αρσενικό και πέσανε και οι δύο κάτω!!  :Party0016:

----------


## ninos

χαχαχα... Μπράβο Βασίλη !!

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα
Τα 2 από τα 4, τα λίγο μεγαλύτερα, βγαίνουν τσάρκα και μετά από λίγο επιστρέφουν στη φωλια.
Ο αρσενικός με προβληματίζει, τσεκάρει συχνά τη φωλιά για φρέσκια ακαθαρσία. Τι μπορώ να κάνω; Φοβάμαι μήπως μου αρρωστήσει  :sad:  .

----------


## mitsman

ΑΝ ειναι στην φωλια το κανει για θεμα καθαριότητας... αν το κανει γενικα και απο τον πατο τοτε εχουμε θεμα!

----------


## chosen

Μόνο από τη φωλιά και μόνο τα φρέσκα!

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα μου ειχες αναφερει απο τον πάτο του κλουβιου... αν ειναι απο την φωλια ειναι φυσιολογικο και μην φοβασαι τιποτα!!!!

----------


## chosen

Ουφ, ησύχασα Δημήτρη, διπλά!!!
Η μπουμπούκα μου επικσκέπτεται την εξωτερική φωλιά  :Happy:  
Βρήκα και αγόρασα μια ωραία κλουβοζευγαρώστρα με χώρισμα,  με σκοπό να βάλω εκεί τα νέα καναρινάκια μου, όταν αυτά θα είναι έτοιμα. Προς το παρόν πάω να τη πλύνω στη μπανιέρα.
Σκέφτομαι πολύ για μια κατασκευή για το μπαλκόνι. Όταν κατασταλάξω θα ανοίξω το αντοίστιχο θέμα.
Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι μέσα από την καρδιά μου για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα. 
Από σήμερα μπήκαμε στη δεύτερη γέννα και έχουμε το πρώτο αυγουλάκι  :Happy:  .
Η γλυκιά μανούλα βγήκε, τάισε τα μικρά και τώρα κάθετε στην είσοδο της φωλιάς. Σιγοτραγουδά προς το αυγουλάκι της  :Happy:  .

----------


## chosen

Καλησπέρα σας.
Το ζευγάρι μου βρίσκεται στη δεύτερη γέννα  :Happy: .
Έχουμε τέσσερα αυγουλάκια από τα οποία για την ώρα έχουν σκάσει τα δύο.

Τα μικρά από τη πρώτη γέννα, ~39ημερων, από χτες βρίσκονται στη κλούβα πτήσης και είναι κατευτυχισμένα!
  


Στις ώρες χαλάρωσης σιγοτραγουδάνε

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ να τα χαιρεσαι μωρα και κλαρωμενα !!!


το ενα δειχνει ηδη για αρσενικο μαλλον ,αφου σαλιαριζει .το πισω του ειναι συχνα ετσι φουσκωμενο; ή ετυχε εκεινη τη στιγμη;

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Βασίλη !!!!!!!!!!! Απίθανα είναι  :Happy:

----------


## chosen

> ΒΑΣΙΛΗ να τα χαιρεσαι μωρα και κλαρωμενα !!!
> το ενα δειχνει ηδη για αρσενικο μαλλον ,αφου σαλιαριζει .το πισω του ειναι συχνα ετσι φουσκωμενο; ή ετυχε εκεινη τη στιγμη;


Από τι έχω παραταρήσει κάθε μέρα για λίγο το μεσημέρι τα βλέπω όλα λίγο φουσκωμένα. Το ίδιο κάνει και ο μπαμπάς τους.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι για λιγο και ειδικα το μεσημερι ,απλα χαλαρωνουν .ενημερωσε μας αν αυτο γινει περισσοτερο

----------


## chosen

Τελικά από τη δεύτερη γέννα έχουμε δύο νεοσσούς και δύο αυγά για στήριγμα!
...
Κάποιες ερωτησούλες τώρα.

1) Από πόσο ημερών ή μηνών διακρίνεται το φύλο;
2) Πρέπει να γίνει διαχωρισμός και πότε (θηλυκά / αρσενικά);
3) Τελευταία γέννα. Πότε πρέπει να χωρίσουμε το ζευγάρι;
4) Οπτική επαφή μεταξύ αρσενικών και θηλυκών επιτρέπεται;
5) Μπορώ να έχω στo ίδιο κλουβί καναρίνια διαφορετικής ηλικίας;

----------


## mitsman

1. απο 45 μερων καποιοι νεοσσοι ξεκινανε να σαλιαριζουν... ασφαλη συμπερασματα αργουμε ακομη!!!!
2. Εγω και πολλοι ακομη τα χωριζουμε τον Σεπτεμβρη- Οκτώβρη με το τελος της πτερορροιας για να βαλω τα αρσενικα σε ατομικο κλουβι να τα δασκαλεψουμε!
3. Αρχες Αυγουστου καποια πουλια ξεκινανε πτερορροια πρεπει να υπολογισεις η τελευταια γεννα να εχει σιγουρα τελειωσει πριν το τελος του Ιουλιου 1- 2εβδομαδες
4. τι εννοεις???
5. και βεβαια μπορεις.... αν ειναι μεγαλο το κλουβι!!! εμενα ξεχειμωνιασαν ολα τα καναρινια σε ενα κλουβι!

----------


## chosen

για το 4. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν βλέπουν τα θηλυκά τα αρσενικά;
...
Για τον α-β λόγο θέλω αυτή η γέννα (ένσπορη) να είναι η τελευταία για φέτο. Ποια χρονική στιγμή μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κατάλληλη στο να χωρίσω το ζεύγος  :: , σταδιακά...

----------


## ninos

Γενικός δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Απλά ίσως ο αρσενικός να μην σου κελαηδά δυνατά.  
Ειδικότερα τώρα για το θέμα της τελευταίας γέννας που θέλεις, καλό είναι το θηλυκό, ούτε να βλέπει, αλλά ούτε να ακούει τον αρσενικό. Στην δική μου, δεν την πρόλαβα και έκανε αυγό, επειδή άκουγε το κελάηδισμα του.

----------


## chosen

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου,

Την άνοιξη θα μπω και γω δυναμικά, οργανωμένα και σωστά χάρης την ενημέρωση και τη βοήθεια του φόρουμ μας, με δύο ζευγάρια σε εξηντάρες ζευγαρώστρες που έχουν και χώρισμα  :Icon Cool: .
Θα ήθελα να δώσω τη δυνατότητα σε όλα τα πουλάκια να ζευγαρώσουν, όμως δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ο κατάλληλος χώρος και πλέον ούτε η οικονομική ευχέρεια που είχα πριν δύο χρόνια, λόγω ανεργίας.
Η παρέα μεγάλωσε καθώς κατάφερα και πήρα 3 ακόμα καναρινάκια από εκτροφέα, 2 θηλυκά και 1 αρσενικό, για να αποφύγουμε τις αιμομιξίες.

Ακολουθούν μερικές φωτογραφίες και ένα βίντεο από τα φιλαράκια μου για να τα δείτε πως είναι σήμερα. Η λήψη είναι από κινητό και ο φωτισμός δεν ήταν καλός ...

Το σταντ με τις κλουβίτσες

Οι μικροί μου "αλήτες" και υποψήφιοι γαμπροί

Οι υποψήφιες γλυκές μανούλες

Η κλουβίτσα για τον απογαλακτισμό. Για την ώρα τοποθετημένη χαμηλά και άδεια ...

Βίντεο .:Το τραγούδι μας βελτιώνεται:.

----------


## xarhs

πολλυ ωραια καναρινακια........................ εχεις και lizard απο οτι βλεπω??????? να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chosen

Σ' ευχαριστώ Χάρη. 
Πολύ σωστά βλέπεις. Τα άτοιμα είναι η αδυναμία μου και το 1 ζευγάρι θα είναι lizard (silver με gold)  :Icon Smile:

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη ολα πολυ ωραια και νοικοκυρεμενα και τα μικρα σου πανεμορφα ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

βασιλη ειναι ολα πολυ ομορφα και τακτοποιημενα!να σου ζησουν!θελω να μου πεις!τις ξυλινες πατηθρες που μπορω να της βρω...απο πετ σοπ?ή της εκανες εσυ?γιατι πρεπει να παω να παρω και εγω για τις κλουβες μου(76αρες)...γιατι εχω κατι πιο μικρα τωρα....

----------


## chosen

Για τις ξύλινες πατήθρες με συμβούλευψε ο Κωνσταντίνος (Kostas-Bs) τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ. 
Από ένα κατάστημα με υλικά επιπλοποιίας ζητάς καβίλιες του μέτρου Φ10 ή Φ12. Είναι από ξύλο οξιάς και τα 6 μέτρα που πήρα μου κόστισαν 5 ευρώ!
 Με ένα καλό πριονάκι τις κόβεις και τις χαράζεις εύκολα. Τις πλένεις με ξύδι, τις στεγνώνεις στον ήλιο και είναι έτοιμες.

----------


## geam

Βασίλη  να σου ζήσουν.... όλα είναι πολύ ομορφα και περοποιημένα.... αλλά εάν θελεις την γνώμη μου, πριν ζευγαρώσεις τα πουλάκια σου, θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς αυτά που θα γεννηθούν με το καλό, τι θα τα κάνεις....

Εάν βλέπω καλά εχεις 10 πουλάκια, δηλαδή 5 ζευγαρια...

*Μια* γεννα να σου κάνει το κάθε ζευγαρι (στην χειρότερη περίπτωση), και να σου βγαλει από τεσσερα πουλάκια, αυτοματως θα βρεθείς με 20 νεοσσούς... σε περιπτωση δευτερης γεννας, θα μετράς συν 20....

----------


## chosen

> Βασίλη  να σου ζήσουν.... όλα είναι πολύ ομορφα και περοποιημένα.... αλλά εάν θελεις την γνώμη μου, πριν ζευγαρώσεις τα πουλάκια σου, θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς αυτά που θα γεννηθούν με το καλό, τι θα τα κάνεις....
> Εάν βλέπω καλά εχεις 10 πουλάκια, δηλαδή 5 ζευγαρια...
> *Μια* γεννα να σου κάνει το κάθε ζευγαρι (στην χειρότερη περίπτωση), και να σου βγαλει από τεσσερα πουλάκια, αυτοματως θα βρεθείς με 20 νεοσσούς... σε περιπτωση δευτερης γεννας, θα μετράς συν 20....


Πολύ σωστά Γιώργο. Γι' αυτό γράφω ότι θα βάλω 2 ζευγάρια*.*

----------


## Gardelius

Βασιλη, να σου ζησουν όλα!!!! Να ειναι πάντα υγιει και να εχεις δυνατους απογονους!!!!!! Πολυ άψογη, η οργανωση σου και ολα καθαρα και τακτοποιημένα!!!!!  :Icon Wink:

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Βασιλη ! ομως το βρισκω χλωμο να καταφερνεις να βαλεις μονο 2 ζευγαρια για αναπαραγωγη .ακομα και να κανεις χρηση μονο της 1 κλουβας και να βαλεις χωρισμα ωστε  να την κανεις 2 ζευγαρωστρες .... πως θα βολεψεις ενηλικα διαφορετικου φυλλου ,αλλα και τα νεα μικρα; αν βαλεις αρσενικα μαζι ,θα τσιρομαδηουν απο τους καυγαδες αν πυρωσουν την ανοιξη .αν βαλεις αρσενικα θηλυκα μπερδεμενα .... θα γινει του << ποιανου ειναι γυναικα τα παιδια ... >> .Για τα θηλυκα που και μονα να ειναι ,ακουγοντας αρσενικα να κελαηδουν ,που θα αρχισουν να γεννοβολανε ασπορα ,πως θα τα σταματησεις; .....

νομιζω πρεπει να επικεντρωθεις σε στοχους και να στερηθεις καποια απο αυτα

----------


## soc

φιλε Βασιλη να σου ζησουν κ να τα χαιρεσαι παληκαρι μου.το σταντ με τις κλουβες σε βγηκαν ακριβα?ειναι οτι πρεπει για το (μικρο μου)μπαλκονι ::  ::

----------


## fysaei

από τα πιό ωραία θέματα που`χω παρακολουθήσει ! ένταση και νεύρο από την αρχή έως τώρα σαν κινηματογραφική ταινία..και πολύ διδακτικό !! :bye:

----------


## chosen

Σεβαστή η κάθε άποψη, και ειδικά όταν προέρχεται από άτομα με μεγάλη εμπειρία.
Τόσο άσχημα θα είναι τα πράγματα; Oι εκτροφείς με τα 60-100 πουλάκια που τους μένουν τι κάνουν και τι παλεύουν!;
ας αφήσουμε έξω τα πετσοπ με τις άθλιες συνθήκες διαβίωσης και τους εισαγωγείς...

----------


## chosen

Φίλε SOC,

το σταντ το πήρα 28 ευρώ και τη ζευγαρώστρα/κλούβα 23 τη μία, μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο.
Σου στέλω πμ...

----------


## panos70

Η να προλαβεις και να παρεις αλλες δυο τρεις ζευγαρωστρες και ενα δυο κλουβες,εαν θελεις να φτασεις τουλαχιστον τα 20 πουλια και εννοειτε 7-8 κλουβακια για τα αρσενικα  που θα βγουν

----------


## COMASCO

> Φίλε SOC,
> 
> το σταντ το πήρα 28 ευρώ και τη ζευγαρώστρα/κλούβα 23 τη μία, μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο.
> Σου στέλω πμ...


βασιλη!!!στειλε και σε εμενα!!γιατι εδω που ρωτησα...μου επεσαν τα μαλλια

----------


## chosen

Δημήτρη έχω διαβάσει τόσα και τόσα θέματα! απορώ με τον εαυτό μου για το πως το αγνόησα ... και μου το χες πει και στο παρελθόν.
Προφανώς ο Γιώργος (*geam*) αυτό ήθελε να μου πει με αυτά που έγραψε.
Το να δώσω κάποια δε το συζητώ.
Χώρος υπάρχει για τυχών "απομόνωση" για τη περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής, αν αυτό μπορεί να βοηθήσει έστω και λίγο. Αλλιώς βλέπουμε.




> βασιλη!!!στειλε και σε εμενα!!γιατι εδω που ρωτησα...μου επεσαν τα μαλλια


έρχεται  :winky:  ...

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ αν υπαρχει χωρος για απομονωση ,ισως προσωρινα να ανεστειλες το προβλημα ,αλλα οχι μονιμα. Αλλα και αυτο το προσωρινα σημαινε πουλακια που η ζωη τους θα προχωρα και θα χανουν την ευκαιρια να ζευγαρωσουν .Γνωμη μου ειναι με οποιον τροπο και να διαλεξεις να τα δωσεις (αρκει να επιλεξεις καπου που θα ξερεις οτι θα τα φροντιζουν σωστα και οχι με προχειροτητες )  ,να μεινεις με το ζευγαρακι λιζαρντ και ενα ακομη ,που ισως για συναισθηματικους λογους ή πχ φωνη ή εμφανιση θελεις να κρατησεις .αν τα λιζαρντ δειξουν να σε κατακτουν ,με παρομοια τακτικη ,του χρονου να μεινεις μονο με  λιζαρντ !

----------


## chosen

Καλά τα κατάφερα, πάλι δύσκολες αποφάσεις...

Καληνύχτα  :Sad0121:

----------


## fysaei

Xρόνια σου Πολλά Βασίλη !! τί αποφάσισες τελικά; :Icon Embarassed:  να σου πω την αλήθεια με απλή  λογική φαίνεται δύσκολο να κρατάς τα νέα πουλάκια από τις γέννες αφού θα πολλαπλασιάζονται μαθηματικά..ίσως μπορείς να δώσεις δωράκι σε αδέρφια ξαδέρφια θείους πεθερικά τουλάχιστον από ένα..έτσι θα μπορείς κιόλας να τα πηγαίνεις και να τα παρακολουθείς.. :bye:

----------


## chosen

Σε ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη, Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά.
Είχα κανονίσει να δώσω ένα καναρινάκι, σε συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο. Περιττό να σου πω ότι το βράδυ δεν έκλεισα μάτι και το πρωί το ακύρωσα.

----------


## stephan

> Φίλε SOC,
> 
> το σταντ το πήρα 28 ευρώ και τη ζευγαρώστρα/κλούβα 23 τη μία, μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο.
> Σου στέλω πμ...


Βασίλη μου στέλνεις σε παρακαλώ και μένα πμ γιατί ψάχνω μεγάλο κλουβί - κλούβα αλλά όσες τιμές έχω δει μέχρι τώρα είναι απαγορεύτηκες.

----------


## koukoulis

> Σε ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη, Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά.
> Είχα κανονίσει να δώσω ένα καναρινάκι, σε συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο. Περιττό να σου πω ότι το βράδυ δεν έκλεισα μάτι και το πρωί το ακύρωσα.


Βασίλη γεια σου και χρόνια πολλά. Αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως πως νοιώθεις, διότι κι εγώ πρόσφατα χάρισαν τα 2 μωρά καναρινάκια μου σε μέλος του forum. Δεν κοιμήθηκα σχεδόν καθόλου ένα βράδυ, από την αίσθηση της επικείμενης απώλειας και από την ανησυχία μου για το πως θα περνάνε χωρίς τη φροντίδα μου. Από την άλλη μεριά, ήθελα τα πουλάκια να έχουν την ευκαιρία να ζευγαρώσουν και αυτό για κάποιο λόγο το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά σημαντικό, οπότε και τα έδωσα μια και το αρχικό μου ζευγάρι την άνοιξη θα κάνει κι άλλα μωρά, οπότε θα αντιμετώπιζα στο μέλλον αύξηση με γεωμετρική πρόοδο. Τελικά τα πουλάκια από όσο μαθαίνω περνούν πολύ καλά. Θέλω να πω με τα παραπάνω ότι ναι, είναι σκληρό να τα αποχωρίζεσαι, αλλά αν, καθώς φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος και στο τέλος φτάσεις να δυσκολεύεσαι να τα φροντίσεις, θα αντιμετωπίσεις το ίδιο θέμα του χρόνου την άνοιξη και θα τα έχεις πιο πολύ καιρό και θά ναι πιο δύσκολο να τα δώσεις.

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα Στέφανε, Χρόνια πολλά και για τη γιορτή σου  :Icon Smile: .
ΠΜ εστάλει.

Γιάννη σ΄ευχαριστώ, Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά.

----------


## kostas13

κατα την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο μεχρι να ξεπεταχτουν τα μικρα απο την φωλια κ να πετανε-τρωνε μονα τους ωστε να γινει ο χωρισμος απο τους γονεις τι καθαριοτητες γινονται στο κλουβι?

----------


## chosen

> κατα την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο μεχρι να ξεπεταχτουν τα μικρα απο την φωλια κ να πετανε-τρωνε μονα τους ωστε να γινει ο χωρισμος απο τους γονεις τι καθαριοτητες γινονται στο κλουβι?


Καλησπέρα ΝΤΙΝ,

Επειδή το ζευγάρι είχε συνηθίσει τη παρουσία μου, κάθε 5 με 7 ημέρες έβγαζα και καθάριζα τη σχάρα, έπλενα το πάτο και άλλαζα το χαρτί. Κάθε μέρα έπλενα την αβγοθήκη. Κάθε πρωί έβαζα φρέσκο νερό και κάθε 7 ημέρες έπλενα σχολαστικά ταίστρες και πατήθρες.

----------


## jk21

την πρωτη βδομαδα ,καθε χερι που μπαινει μεσα ,ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα γονιων να ενοχληθουν ή οχι .Οπως και να χει ,δεν κανεις σχολαστικες καθαριοτητες ,αλλα αν οι πατηθρες βγαινουν απο εξω ή ειναι ευκολο χωρις να αλλαζεις για ωρα θεση στο κλουβι,να αλλαζεις το υποστρωμα ,τοτε μπορεις να το κανεις .Αν οχι τοτε βαλε pellets απο συμπιεσμενο πριονιδι και για 15 μερες εχεις την ησυχια σου .την δευτερη βδομαδα ,αν εχεις τσοχα στη φωλια πριν την στρωσουν ,μπορεις να πεταξεις το πανω υλικο ,να την καθαρισεις απο πολλες ξεραμενες κουτσουλιες και να αφησεις μονο την τσοχα .προυποθεση η καναρα (γυρω στην 7 -10 μερα το κανει ) να εχει αρχισει τις εξοδους απο τη φωλια ή και να κοιμαται εκτος ,ωστε να μην ενοχληθει

----------


## ndrosso

Βασίλη Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά . Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις με πμ πληροφορίες για την κλούβα/ζευγαρωστρα.      Ευχαριστώ

                        Μιχάλης                Πειραιάς  Καλλιπολη

----------

